# 07 Offseason Random Trade Ideas Thread



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> We need a "random trades idea" thread, so BS can post his BS.


Current Roster

Yao/Mutombo/Tsakalidis
Hayes/Landry
Battier/Wells/Novak
McGrady/Head/Snyder
Alston/James/Spanoulis/Lucas/Brooks

And Sura who's only valuable for his contract now.

Needs

A real back up Center that can also play some Power Forward
A tougher and taller Power Forward that can guard Duncan/Amare/Boozer when we meet them in the playoffs
Another person that can create shots for others

Here we go

Tell the University of Houston to invent some sort of machine that can combine players together.

Combine Jake Tsakalidis, Chuck Hayes and Steve Novak to make Chuck Novakidis. A 7 foot Power Forward full of energy and with a soft touch.

Convince Bonzi to stay.

Make Alston play like J-Will.

Ok, more realistically. I think a trade for Bibby...

Juwan Howard, Alston and Spanoulis/JL3

for Bibby.

The Kings are in rebuild mode. Juwan saves them 7.7 million in the 09 Off-season. Rafer fills the void by Bibby by very little. Spanoulis/Lucas has some potential (especially Spanoulis) have good potential and can make a good backcourt with Kevin Martin.

Ok not the best deal.

Convince Spanoulis to stay. Make him play back up point. Snyder can come on and gets a bulk of playing time especially when Head can't find his touch.

Yao/Deke
Novakidis/Howard
Battier/Wells
McGrady/Head/Snyder
Alston/Spanoulis/Lucas


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

I like the Chuck Novakidis idea


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Only Chuck Novakidis is a good idea. (Somehow, he sounds like a regular season's Dirk.)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=883~2763~351~825&teams=10~8~8~8


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Not going to happen. Sheed is going to kill this team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I've been a supporter of Sheed to Houston. Big Body, good defender in the post, hits the 3, ok passing skills. Just imagine how marketable this team will be. Battier has a shoe deal with some Chinese company.

Yao - Easily the most popular right now
Sheed - Much more popular than Hayes. He has his GuaranSHEED crap and does all this weird stuff
Battier - Shoe deal with a chinese company. He gets commercials with them.
T-Mac - After Yao, Kobe and LeBron.
Alston - King of Streetball.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I like Sheed to Houston. It addresses one of our weak points and we don't lose very much. Yao gets his enforcer.

Only downer is it would push us out of the Rashard Lewis sweepstakes and I would much rather have the YOUNGER Rashard than the older more volatile Rasheed.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Tinsley has $32M left in his contract.

Head/Sura for Tinsley

Pacers are over the lx tax line, and will save $7M next season, ......


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Tinsley has $32M left in his contract.
> 
> Head/Sura for Tinsley
> 
> Pacers are over the lx tax line, and will save $7M next season, ......


Tinsley sucks...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

If adelman can get alston can play like j-will and start driving and finishing/dishing in the lane then i think were set. On the other hand, if adelman can get spanoulis to play like tony parker, then we are going to win the championship.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's make John Lucas grow a few inches and make Jake Tsakalidis like Dirk as well.


----------



## ChinaGrove (Jun 8, 2007)

T-Mac & Spanoulis for Kevin Garnett





---


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

```
Here are a few trade rumors along with updates from the NBA workout scene:

• One possible destination for Ron Artest this summer? Houston, to be reunited with his former coach Rick Adelman. 

I'm told the Rockets have been quietly putting out feelers about Artest, and the price might be right. I hear it would cost the Rockets Bob Sura (he has only $1 million in salary protection next year), Kirk Snyder, Vasilis Spanoulis and this year's first-round draft pick.
```
yea see there i said we had a chance for him and now it could happen what do you guys think?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love crazy Ron. Just not sure if I'd actually want him on my team


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Id play Snyder as a starter and try an get Mo williams


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought I read somewhere that Sacramento was having a hard time looking for
a coach because everyone they've talked to doesn't want to deal with Artest?

I would do this deal minus the pick or minus VSpan. We need to keep our PG or
be able to draft a PG or PF with our pick unless somebody knows something about
Bibby also coming here for our MLE. Then VSpan can go.

This still would not solve our PF situation and makes our PG situation worse.
Does that mean that Shane would still be expendable? Hope not. If we had
Artest, I like the idea of Shane coming off the bench with Luther.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd prefer to do the deal without VSpan. I still believe in him! :biggrin:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I believe in V-Span. Adelman believes in him too.

I also believe in Chuck Novakidis. Make it happen.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> *I believe in V-Span*. Adelman believes in him too.
> 
> I also believe in Chuck Novakidis. Make it happen.


+1

For some reason I kept seeing something good in him. Manu/Nash mix so to speak.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think V-Span can do it, but I have a feeling he's going to waste another year here. I don't want to see his skills go to waste. It's to bad that he couldn't get much playing time this season.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> Needs
> 
> A real back up Center that can also play some Power Forward
> A tougher and taller Power Forward that can guard Duncan/Amare/Boozer when we meet them in the playoffs
> ...


Thats dumb. If they want to get anything done, they should go to Rice.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't like any ideas involving trading Battier unless we get a real "STAR" Player. Its just plain silly frankly IMO. 
My idea is much less insanely exciting. Its to get a young Otis Thorpe, or a versitaile Power Forward in these guys for the 
odd man out: *Luther Head *( only a shooter, *no upside*, _can't dribble, turnover prone, afraid to penatrate, can't remember plays,
bad defender-liability on defense, chocker in playoffs, too much risk/reward, we have Novak Mike James and Battier from 3_

*Luther Head + Suras'contract *(in this order of Desire) for PF; I think we should keep our 26th pick unless we need
to use it for a trade scenario for a guy whose ready such as these or another vet.

Shelden Williams ATL
Hilton Armstrong NO
Jared Jeffries WAS (contract issue
Andres Nocioni CHI 
Wilcox/Collison SEA

Most of those guys would fit our salary cap situation, no they don't sound as good as Rashard Lewis, Jermaine ONeal
or Borris Diaw, but we can't afford to get those guys without breaking the bank; and losing part of our core. In
other words cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Maybe we could attempt to take Ely or Butler off the Spurs for an extra big body on the bench?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Haywood from Washington is always an option. Not much of a PF, but he is big! With Rafer & Mike here now, and V-Span still having a chance with Rick. What guards do you guys see leaving town?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How about Ike Diogu? In my NBA Live game the computer traded Snyder for Diogu.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How about this trade.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2772~2763&teams=10~18

Knicks need a shooter, we need a PF. We got Mike James.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> How about this trade.
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2772~2763&teams=10~18
> 
> Knicks need a shooter, we need a PF. We got Mike James.


I would LOVE that trade, but I don't think Isiah is simply that stupid. I think we would at least need to include out pick.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hmmm maybe our pick + Luther for Lee. I hope Marbury goes like oooh Isiah we really need Luther.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I still like no love the idea of getting *Sheldon Williams*, (the LANDLORD) "Otis Thorpe" next to Yao; then you bring in *Novak* for shooting, ala Matt bullard. Its our 1st Championship team all over again!

_send *SG Head PG Lucas *to ATL for Williams, and a 2nd rd pk next yr._ Come on guys, what's wrong with getting another Dukie on the team with Championship experience, A winner and a hardworker that's the attitude you need. Another guy like Chuck but bigger/stronger that's young to grow with Yao. He's only 22.

I like David Lee but I don't know much about his defense though since he plays in the East, I've seen more of Jared Jeffries since more Wizard games where on TV last year. 

Anyone think we could Nocioni now since Kobe and Pau Gasol will likey be _going to the Bulls via trade_? *Nocioni is a FA?*


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like the idea of Shelden Williams... But I like Luther. 

We should bring in Horry and Cassell.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sheldon doesn't fit the Chuck Novakidis mold though. Do you really think we would have to give up that much for Diaw? Adleman is probably going to want a big man who has some range.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Remake our championship team. Get Kenny out of retirement.

PG - Kenny/Cassell
SG - T-Mac (Clyde)
SF - Battier (Elie)
PF - Horry
C - Yao (Dream)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Seeing that none of the other teams in the league that are trying to land KG are able to get a deal done, I figured one out that works.

Houston Trades: (All its crap.)
Alston, Battier, JLIII, Snyder, Sura, VSpan, #26, and a future first rounder

Minnesota Trades:
KG

JUST BORED AT WORK. This is not serious! I probably should've created the "Ridiculous Trades" thread for this year again.:lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Maybe we can get Wilcox now? The Sonics have Jeff Green.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Do you guys want to take on Francis for McGrady and Brooks?

ohhh...guess not. dang i thought it had a chance...


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

What would you guys think of Channing Frye + James Jones for Battier? 
Or, Frye + Martell Webster for Battier plus a future first rounder? You could even delay the pick, e.g. top-20 protected in 2008, lottery protected in 2009.
Or, if you're very generous, you could  take Darius Miles...please?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

#10 said:


> What would you guys think of Channing Frye + James Jones for Battier?
> Or, Frye + Martell Webster for Battier plus a future first rounder? You could even delay the pick, e.g. top-20 protected in 2008, lottery protected in 2009.
> Or, if you're very generous, you could  take Darius Miles...please?


lol, not happening.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go after Milicic!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I was out on one of the sites and saw an unsupported rumor that Rip Hamilton might be on the trade block. Here are a couple of far fetched trades. Go ahead and rip away on me.:biggrin: 

Houston Trades:
Battier and Rafer

Detroit Trades:
Rip Hamilton

AND NOW THE BIG ONE! THIS IS WHERE YOU RIP ME! WAIT FOR IT!

Houston Trades:
TMac, Sura, VSpan

Minnesota Trades:
Garnett

Starting Lineup:
PG: James
SG: Rip
SF: NOCIONI/Bonzi/Snyder
PF: Garnett
C: Yao

I know this goes totally against the style the Rockets are trying to move to but, it is going to take at least this offseason and next offseason before we can become the Suns or Warriors.

Pros: No more VSpan, we finally move Sura, TMac's back will always be an issue, Rafer would be out, Gain an All Star who can help you contain all the PF's in the West.

Cons: You lose Battier and Lose an All Star

Offseason: Must sign Nocioni to replace Battier.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This would be my Dream Team and people we can't move of the Moment. 
McGrady/James/Brook
Wells/Head/Snyder
Battier/Reed/Novak
Miličić/Hayes/Landry
Yao/Tsakalidis/Mutombo

Done!
Trade V-Span, Alston, Sura, Lucas. (That's about $11 mil of salaries. Spread it between Darko, Big Jake, Chuck, and Deke.)


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2866~825~512&teams=5~5~10

My type of trade.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2866~825~512&teams=5~5~10
> 
> My type of trade.


No, Donyell Marshall can't play as good as used to. He's 34 going 35. I really don't want to get old guys now. We have enough veterans already. We can find a better play.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, all this hype and it seems like just about everyone has re-upped with their current team except Rashard. The only other action was on draft night.

Hopefully my pessimistic attitude will trigger some GM's to start pulling the trigger.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Why didnt we think of 2 possibilities?

Yi Janlian/Charlie Villaneuva.

Charlie proved to be the a serious contender down low, while Yi could communicate well with Yao, so a Chinese tandem could work wonders. Now, the Bucks manager wants to keep all of them, but Yi wants to leave, as he knows he cant contend right now with Bogut and Villaneuva.

Sollution?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

When the clock strikes midnight it's on.

Phase One: Everyone is waiting to see if the top tier free agents that said they were signing with other teams or resigning with their existing teams follow through.

Phase Two: Teams interested in the best of the rest see which teams will wind up over paying for players or not.

Phase Three: Once the best of the rest are gone, let the trades begin.

:yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'd love to have Yi on the team. We should trade for Sun Yue and take Wang Zhizhi out of CBA.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, there is a good chance we might get him. He wont fit with Bogut and Villaneuva.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Well we got Scola now.

I guess we don't really need that much fixing now. We officially unloaded a point guard and now we got a real good PF and some insurance at the C.

Maybe if we could unload a guard or something then bring in Francis...


----------

